# Stolt Australia



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

A stand-off has itensivied on the docks in Hobart(Tasmania)after operators of the Australian flagged tanker(Stolt Australia) signalled their intention to sack their Australian crew in favour of foreign workers .
Stolt Australia arrived in port on Friday and was scheduled to leave next day at noon to sail to Port Hedland and then on to Singapore, where staff would be replaced (Cloud)


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

In 1949 Haligonian Duke arrived at Melbourne and stayed in Victoria Docks for five months while the unions blacklisted her. She was carrying a cargo of strike breaking coal for the powerstations because the miners were on strike.

There were other complications. She sailed under the Canadian flag, but the crew were signed on British articles with British rates of pay. They also went on strike for Canadian rates which they, eventually, got.

I was an apprentice and had a great time. The mate used to give us job and finish for the week. We used to be gone by Wednesday evening. I used to stay with some friends I made. 

In the end the police came down and arrested the main trouble causers. They weren't, really, bad guys- just looking after their own financial interests.
But once they were gone and new crew members signed on, the RAN put a destroyer alongside and they discharged the ship. The crane drivers hadn't a clue at first, but, a few ventilators later, they managed to get the grabs down into the hold. 

Some of the coal was left in No 3 hold for us to use as bunkers but the crew had to use the derricks to transfer it into the bunker hatch next to it. That was done at sea with a rolling ship in ballast.

We sailed for Genoa, arriving in August/September 1949 and I went home for a month's leave. Meanwhile, the ship was converted to an oil burner and weed, growing feet long due to our stay in the Yarra, was scraped off the bottom of the ship.

Split


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

Split: Your comments and information are fascinating. I immediately went to view your Member Profile but was really disappointed to see you have not given the rest of us Members any details about yourself. I'm sure that many Members share my interest in the background of other Members who, like you, contribute such a lot to particular specialist items that are posted.
Kind regards, Doug H


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

It is worth noting that since the advent of the John Howard regime the Australian flag fleet has fallen by fifty per cent. And this is the man that claims to have brought about an economic miracle and amazing levels of economic prosperity. Furthermore, with the advantage of the draconian legislation that they were able to ram through given their control of the Senate, gained thanks to duplicitous dealings by the Australian Labor Party, Australian workers and their unions have virtualy no rights whatsoever. To all you guys who post on this site and morn the loss of the old nationstate flag fleet, the old outfits like P & O , etc, just think where you place your vote next tme.
CBoots


----------



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

Well said.........treasonous mendacious clowns the lot of them (don't get me started! ) lol


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Stolt Australia has saild for Port Hedland and then on to Singapor 14/7/06 (Fly)


----------



## john strange (Jun 27, 2006)

The crew are to keep their positions with the company. 
What has happened here in Oz with the decline in shipping began back in the late 80's with the Hawke government, and is no different to what has happened in many countries where the flag of convinience hgas become the cheapest option. The new I.R. laws were in fact copied from the ones currently in use in U.K. and N.Z.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I am sorry but that is not so. The Howard IR laws are far more draconian than those existing in either the UK or New Zealand and are modelled on US style anti-unionism. They are also in direct violation of the ILO convention to which Australia is a signatory.
CBoots


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh don't you just love those aspiring political commentators experts in everything. This site is about ships not politics.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

cboots,
Your profile states your occupation as "Gentleman". I can find nothing "gentlemanly" about your comments in this thread. Politics is an area to steer well clear of, it only upsets people.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

If crews are not to do with ships then I am not too clear what they are to do with. As to your, "no politics in the mess old boy" stuff, I frankly find that ridiculous.
CBoots


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

read a headline today somewhere that the m.u.a.were claiming a victory in the dispute,anyone know what it was about.

sometime i sits and thinks and sometimes i just sits.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

*Thread closed.*

Gentlemen,

Everyone is entitled to hold opinions on everything under the sun but there is a time and place for everything.

The role of Moderators is to represent the interests of the majority of the SN membership. The members have made it clear that they do not wish to see overtly opinionated political views expressed here as they already get them rammed down their throats from the newspapers.

I am therefore closing this thread.

Brian


----------

